# Where's your luggage during PCD?



## Halfdragon (Dec 22, 2009)

Doing delivery at the end of Jan and considering skiing at a couple of local places that weekend. Wondering where your luggage goes when you get to the PCD until you can get to your new car so I can decide how much gear I want to bring vs rent  

Also, if anyone has extended their stay before or after the paid night at the Marriott, was it as easy as contacting the hotel directly with alternate payment for the other nights?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

We store the luggage at the security desk. If you have skiis, etc., we will be happy to find room for the extras that day.

Donnie Isley


----------

